# Christmas gifts



## osweezea (Oct 16, 2007)

Just was wondering what everyone was making for christmas? I am making an old monster truck for my 11 month old nephew. I'll post some pics once I get a chance to take some.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pics, my son loves anything that's big and has wheels! He even loves our big plastic garbage can as I roll it up the driveway. They're easy to please at 14 months.

I was thinking about turning some pens for gifts, but then realized I'd have to buy a mini-lathe and give myself a crash course in using it. Maybe next year.


----------



## osweezea (Oct 16, 2007)

Well here are some pictures of the truck as it sits right now. Tomorrow I'll add the bumpers, axles, transfer case and driveshafts. Ill get some more pics once I have the rest of the truck done. But does anyone have an idea of how I should finish it? Like I said its for my nephew of 11 months, so the finish needs to be safe for him to put in his mouth. Any ideas?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats a nice truck, you did a fine job on that.


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

Only finishing options that are "Child-safe" I know of are salad bowl finish and tung oil (without the chemical additives - 100% pure).

Btw... the truck is fantastic! Now I'm thinking about birthday gifts for the godson that don't involve me going to a store (atleast, not a toy store  )


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice work weez! He'll love it.


----------



## Samgee (Dec 18, 2007)

> Btw... the truck is fantastic! Now I'm thinking about birthday gifts for the godson that don't involve me going to a store (atleast, not a toy store  )


So the nearest exotic woods store then?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

HEHE.... they're all over.... I do Have one in town.........
http://www.WestPennHardwoods.com

I'm a Very Satisified Customer!!!


----------



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

> HEHE.... they're all over.... I do Have one in town.........
> http://www.WestPennHardwoods.com


Show off. 
I’m about luck to find “normal” wood from the places around here. 

Mostly I just made cutting boards. 









(hope that works. firs try at a picture)

Also made some nice model display bases for 3 of my buddies. thats about it.


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

Samgee said:


> So the nearest exotic woods store then?


Well I am living near lots of parks and trees now... so thankfully, there are a few places with wood (besides your Home Depot/Lowes), without going 40 miles 

Actually, theres a yard about 2 minutes away, but I haven't gotten there yet...


----------



## osweezea (Oct 16, 2007)

"weez" ... I like it


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

osweezea, the truck looks awsome how did you make the wheels they look great.


----------



## osweezea (Oct 16, 2007)

each wheel is made from two pieces of black walnut. I drilled them out and then sanded them to the right dimensions, then I made a jig to use on the table saw to cut each tread. After that each tread was filed down on the edges, then the two halves were glued together. After the glue was dried, the outside edges of all the wheels were sanded to a bevel. Voila!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

ok thanks... yeah they look awsome! Merry Christmas!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

You made the wheels too?....:notworthy:

That's the part most people would buy. Looks great!


----------



## osweezea (Oct 16, 2007)

*Finished*

Well here is the truck finished. Not perfect, but good for a toy!!

Hope he likes it!


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

wow.
that's quite the toy truck.
what did you end up finishing it with?
great gift :smile:


----------



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

was perfect till i saw that bowtie! jk, any kid would love that.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks awesome osweeza! How much does that sucker weigh? It's hard to tell the size of it since there's no reference close by.

My son would love that thing but he's too young to understand that "that" one cannot be thrown down the hall! He'd try though.


----------



## osweezea (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I finished it with boiled linseed oil. And here are some more pictures with a better reference point for ya!


----------



## osweezea (Oct 16, 2007)

and it weighs a little over two pounds


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW! That impressive!


----------



## cdelape (Dec 14, 2007)

That is really cool Osweezea !



Charles


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice looking truck osweezea.

My wife wanted a candle holder for the dinner table for our Christmas dinner so I turned this and finished it in about 30 minutes. It sure is nice to have some old maple chunks laying around:thumbsup:


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

awesome Kirk! what kind of finish is that?


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Its a turners polish I got from Rockler serveral years ago. Works great. The hotter it gets the better the finish. I will get the name off the jar and let you know.


----------

